# Mini-Twinn



## Jack21 (Feb 21, 2015)

I picked up a Mini-Twinn. I'm missing the front seat(good luck to me) and I'm not sure about the back tire. I have a pair of '68 white walls but rear is tractor. I'm pretty sure it is supposed to be white wall slik. My question is if white wall slick was the only way they came?  I'm pretty sure I have everything else. Thanks.


----------



## vuniw (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they only came in white wall slik. Great find though! Of all the bikes I own, my mini twinn is my favorite one.


----------



## Jack21 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Do you have a picture? They are really cool bikes


----------



## vuniw (Feb 22, 2015)

My copper tone mini twinn. Still gets ridden on nice summer days


----------



## Jack21 (Feb 22, 2015)

That is an amazing bike. Love the copper tone. Thanks for the picture


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is mine. I need to re upholster the seats, and some other fixes. The Long banana seat is not right. I have a schwinn one for it. I added the small banana seat, but I am sure that they never had the crash rail. It is a cool seat though, so Ill leave it on there. The paint is in bad shape, but the chrome is nice... Fun bike!


----------



## Jack21 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice! Cool bike


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2015)

Kool find. Now to find the seat.


----------



## Jack21 (Feb 24, 2015)

My research leads me to believe it is buried on Oak Island.


----------



## Social Suicide (Mar 13, 2015)

The Mackinac Island bike rentals had tons of these bikes.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 13, 2015)

I've got an nos dated 1968 whitewall slick for that bike if your interested


----------

